# Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, etc)



## Arcadium (Mar 23, 2009)

This, i garuntee has been asked many many times.

So, what do u guys rock as an OS? I rock a Vista, but i plan on getting a mac in the future (Because Vista is terrible). I have tried Ubuntu, and it's just not for me.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

Uh, all of the above? Although I tend not to bother with dual boot machines, usually cause I've got a machine close at hand with what ever OS on it I need.  Vista on the kits machine, Ubuntu (or variant, currently Xubuntu) and OSX in the lab, XP on my mate's LT and XP on all the work machines (corporate standard).

The only thing that intrigues me these days are the micro-distributions that Toeclaws and WarMock keep taunting me with.

If Ubuntu isn't for you, there are dozens of other similar distributions you should look at.  Check out WarMock's linux thread at the top of the page.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

Judging by your choices, you seem rather biased against Windows.

Right now I'm using Vista on this laptop (deemed "The Multibitch" until I can build a new desktop, then this'll be my graphicing lappy), and it handles everything fine.  Used Ubuntu for a little on an old desktop back when my good rig exploded (okay well combusted), and it's a fun little thing if you've got the patience to learn commands.  OSX, I used in my graphic design class back in high school, and it never really appealed to me.  Dunno why.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

I'm on OS X with a spare windows box.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

Right now I have a Mac, but I'm saving for a custom built Microsoft unit for playing games and such on, and then using my Mac strictly for work.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

I use both Windows and Linux.  Windows for Photoshop and gaming, though little by little, I am able to do more with The GIMP for advanced photo editing work (still got a ways to go before it gets to Photoshop though). 

I would gladly get a Mac instead to run Photoshop, but that would still mean needing a PC for games and I think I've complicated life for ageing brain enough as it is.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

Depends on what I'm using the system for...

I've got Ubuntu, Windows XP, FreeBSD and Paperweight Mac OS X.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

XP home on my laptop that I use for most stuff. It's too shit to even boot into ubuntu so I'm stuck with it.

XP pro at work, stuck with that because I need photoshop and a whole other bunch of shitty software that doesn't work under any operating system, but it doesn't work the least on windows.

Dual boot of XP pro & Ubuntu on my desktop that I use as a server.

I'd like to switch to Ubuntu but I just like knowing where everything is and how to tweak pretty much anything which I can do in windows, and it's going to take a lot of learning to be able to do that in linux and I've barely made a start.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

I have Vista, and had been running Ubuntu before my lappy died. My main motivation for running linux was to free up resources, but that's not really an issue with the current computer. I'll probably be getting Ubuntu or something back before too long though.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

Linux  Ubuntu


----------



## CodArk2 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

Mac is the most widely used operating system in the graphic design world, so that would likely be the best choice. Windows isn't bad either since it can run most of the same programs(and is cheaper). Linux is usable, though more for programmers than artistic types, since it doesn't have adobe suite(photoshop, illustrator, etc.) and has some printer compatibility problems its not widely used in graphic design, though what art programs it does have are free or cheap.

Mac:expensive but widely used in this field, easy to use, reliable
Window: has a lot of software, less expensive than mac, wait for windows 7
Linux:no adobe suite, printer compatibility issues, cheap/free but more technical than the others

for graphic stuff Linux<Windows<Mac


----------



## Runefox (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

I'd like to point out that WINE tends to support Photoshop, though if you want specific support, you can go with Crossover Office.

Since I don't use Photoshop, I'm equally at home in either Linux or Windows, using Inkscape and the ancient Paint Shop Pro 7. I did use Photoshop for a while, but I'm much more at home with Paint Shop Pro, which runs just great under WINE. I would like to point out that if ATI got off their asses and fixed some of the problems with their graphics driver (Compiz causes video acceleration, other OpenGL apps to flicker miserably; Steam games exhibit extremely strange graphical corruption (unplayable) whether or not Compiz is running), I would probably stick to Gentoo. For now, Vista x64 does what I want it to, for the most part, and I have a nifty bash command prompt for it, too.

I would be lost entirely on Mac OS. Inkscape exists, I think, and I could get WINE to work, but the clunky interface would probably leave me going to the command prompt (Terminal.app) more often than I use Apple's GUI. Another thing that I hate is the throwback to co-operative multitasking, where no windows have a File menu anywhere on them; That's put at the top of the screen. I suppose this works for some people, but it's not very intuitive for me. Also, the original Apple mice (yes, even the Mighty Mouse) suck horribly, so I'd have to go out and buy another mouse, too, if I had a Mac (I could live with a cheapo OEM Logitech mouse).


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



Runefox said:


> I would be lost entirely on Mac OS. Inkscape exists, I think, and I could get WINE to work, but the clunky interface would probably leave me going to the command prompt (Terminal.app) more often than I use Apple's GUI.



Well, that's why mac appeals to me. It's GUI. It's clean and clutter free in my eyes, compare to windows and such.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



Runefox said:


> the throwback to co-operative multitasking,


Uhm. What. Multitasking in Mac OS X is preemptive. It always has been.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

Windows everytime. MAC rules the world, but windows runs it. Linux is some third party fuck tard based system meant for douches who like Happy Feet


----------



## Biles (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

Macs can excel in multi-media, but they can perform just as well on other aspects, especially in the home-consumer and small business point of view. But if you're into gaming, WinPCs just merely games more.


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Right now I have a Mac, but I'm saving for a custom built Microsoft unit for playing games and such on, and then using my Mac strictly for work.



A very smart idea, my friend.  A custom PC is the way to go when it comes to gaming.  Might I mention Newegg.com?  It is the best Website for computer parts and such, and it has the lowest prices and free shipping on most items.  Enjoy!


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Windows everytime. MAC rules the world, but windows runs it. Linux is some third party fuck tard based system meant for douches who like Happy Feet



Just out of curiosity, what is it that those Windows systems connect to when they connect to servers on the 'Net?  Unless you visit GoDaddy's squatted names, it ain't as likely as you think to be Windows, even less likely to be a Microsoft server product no matter the OS.  Sources: March '09 Web Server Survey, Netcraft; Top 43 Hosting Providers Ordered by OS, Netcraft.

Also, back from the topic drift, nearly every graphics tool available for Linux is also available for Windows and, thanks to compatibility layers such as Wine, the reverse is also usually true.

Also, Pixar The Incredibles Animator: Victor Navone - Interview by Animation Arena.


> What Programs and Hardware do currently work with?
> 
> At Pixar we use proprietary software running on Linux-based PC's.



Also, in 3D work alone, while 3D Studio Max is Windows-only (not even supporting Apples running Windows), other programs like Blender and Maya run on Mac and Linux both as well as Windows.

[Edit: Forgot to link to an Apple-only 3D program, Motion 3.]

Happy Feet, indeed.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



net-cat said:


> Uhm. What. Multitasking in Mac OS X is preemptive. It always has been.



That's why I said throwback. Where the focus was on one window - or, more specifically and more accurately, one application - at a time. Every version of Mac OS prior to OS X has used cooperative multitasking, and the design of the UI revolves around that; That design has carried over into its pre-emptive multitasking cousin, which quite honestly is a chore to use.



> MAC rules the world


Indeed. Without Media Access Control, we wouldn't have had IPX/SPX, and we wouldn't have DHCP leases, either. We'd all have static IP addresses, assuming TCP/IP evolved the same way without MAC addressing. Which wouldn't be entirely a bad thing.



> Linux is some third party fuck tard based system meant for douches who like Happy Feet


Yes, because you've used Linux and know what its roots are (and realize that Mac OS X is a derivative of similar technology, BSD). Considering its technology has been around for nearly four decades, I'm pretty sure it's not exactly a fuck tard based system for douches who like Happy Feet. In fact, this server? This one you're posting on? It's running Linux or derivative.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



Runefox said:


> which quite honestly is a chore to use.


I'll agree to that...



Runefox said:


> Yes, because you've used Linux and know what its roots are (and realize that Mac OS X is a derivative of similar technology, BSD). Considering its technology has been around for nearly four decades, I'm pretty sure it's not exactly a fuck tard based system for douches who like Happy Feet. In fact, this server? This one you're posting on? It's running Linux or derivative.


Forums: CentOS
Data Server and App Server: FreeBSD 7
Database Server: FreeBSD 6
Ferrox Server: Ubuntu Server 8.10


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



Runefox said:


> That's why I said throwback. Where the focus was on one window - or, more specifically and more accurately, one application - at a time. Every version of Mac OS prior to OS X has used cooperative multitasking, and the design of the UI revolves around that; That design has carried over into its pre-emptive multitasking cousin, which quite honestly is a chore to use.



Just a nit-pick, but Mac OS (pre-X) wasn't always multitasking, even cooperatively.  It wasn't until the MultiFinder extension for System 6 that Mac OS was able to multitask at all.  It didn't become standard with the OS until System 7, and Apple made sure to flaunt the fact that Macs multitasked with the release of System 7.5.

The application-centric UI descended from the Lisa on the Mac side of the OS as well as from NeXTstep on the Unix side of the OS.  If I remember correctly, and I freely admit that memory could be failing me here, their legacies are unified in Mac OS X via the Carbon and Cocoa subsystems respectively.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



Runefox said:


> Without Media Access Control, we wouldn't have had IPX/SPX, and we wouldn't have DHCP leases, either. We'd all have static IP addresses, assuming TCP/IP evolved the same way without MAC addressing. Which wouldn't be entirely a bad thing.



Don't be dissing IPX/SPX...its precursor form of network.host addressing is still very much alive and well in CDMA and GSM networks.   And IPX/SPX's linkstate protocol gave us both OSPF and BGP.

DHPC leases?  Puhleaze......youngin's today.  BOOTP still rocks! 

(ok, i'm done)


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

I'm an Ubuntu fanboy. But at school I'm stuck with Windows 2000, Mac OSX Leopard, and XP


----------



## Eevee (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



Runefox said:


> I would be lost entirely on Mac OS. Inkscape exists, I think, and I could get WINE to work, but the clunky interface would probably leave me going to the command prompt (Terminal.app) more often than I use Apple's GUI.


Typing on a Macbook right now..  running Ubuntu.  I got tired of OS X mainly because I wanted it to act like Linux and it didn't.  Upgrading builtins like Python was a giant pain, nothing is in the right place, the available package managers feel like hacks at best, running any X software like Inkscape was a lesson in pain, etc etc.  It wants to pretend it's a Unix but it's just not Unixy enough.



Runefox said:


> Another thing that I hate is the throwback to co-operative multitasking, where no windows have a File menu anywhere on them; That's put at the top of the screen. I suppose this works for some people, but it's not very intuitive for me.


To be fair:
- It's a good application of Fitt's Law,
- It fits the way the window manager works, with every application having its own superlayer of windows, and
- It's appropriate with the Dock, where the line between running and not is heavily blurred.


----------



## Mogu (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

Mac (an x86 based architecture using a Unix/Posix OS based on DarwinOS)
PC (An x86 based architecture machine)
or Linux (A Unix/Posix based OS designed to run on x86 and other architectures)


Apples, tables, or ionized hydrogen.  Which makes the best paint?


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

I use Windows. I'd rather not use computers ever again if I had to switch to a Mac full time.


----------



## Diego117 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*

I do my coloring and such on OS X and if I need to do any line art in Flash I use XP.

I used to be strictly XP though.


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Mac, PC, or Linux when it comes to graphic work ( Drawing, photoshop, editing, et*



Immelmann said:


> I use Windows. I'd rather not use computers ever again if I had to switch to a Mac full time.



I'm sure.


----------

